# Which is the best food processor?



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I've decided to take the leap and buy a really GOOD food processor. After burning up untold numbers of blenders I finally bought a vitamix, and after burning up several juicers I bought a Champion. I'm at the same point with food processors. I need something that is heavy duty and dependable. I use a food processor to mince up/puree dried dates, mince almonds and other nuts. I occasionally use one to finely shred or powder herbs.

Which one would y'all recommend? Thanks!


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

i have a black n decker havent used enough to recommend but has done fine so far


----------



## NicoleC (Nov 7, 2008)

I've used the heck out of my Cuisinart, but it's an oldie. I couldn't vouch for the newer models; any more it seems all appliances are designed to fail just about the time they are out of warranty and you can't quite remember what you paid for it.

The Bosch mixers have a food processor attachment. Given how durable the Bosch mixers have proven to be, if my food processor died I would probably go that route, but the attachment is as expensive as a stand alone food processor.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I've got a Kitchen Aid that I've had for probably 14 years at least. Still going strong and I use it quite a bit.


----------



## nandmsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

I've had my kitchen aid for almost 15 years. I love it and use it all the time.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I have had a Magimix 5150 for 5 years and love it. It is manufactured in France by Robot-Coupe, who brought out the first food processor in the 1960's. There are 3 bowls: 16 cup, 14 cup and 4 1/2 cup. It has an 1100 watt motor and is as much of a power house as the vitamix. Williams Sonoma carries them, but www.napastyle.com had best price when I was researching prior to purchase. The napa style seems to run sales after the first of the year. I have seen the base unit for $269. Sign up for their emails and they will notify you about sales. There is fully loaded one as well that has a citrus juicer, etc. I have a vita mix so haven't used that much. But have really loved the additional three blades and the bread mixing/baking bowl that were gifts with purchase. You can watch a video at WS. Demonstrator is using the XL which has a large feed tube, but doesn't use the large feed tube. The one at napa style doesn't have the larger feed tube and I haven't missed it. The one thing I have missed is the small hole in the bottom of the pusher to incorporate oil when making mayonnaise.

Unit is very heavy duty and won't move around on the countertop. It has 12 year warranty on the motor. It does a great job slicing hard fruits for dehydrator processing. I cut my pears in half, core then run through the 6mm slicing blade directly into pineapple juice or acidulated water in the bowl. Also does well with nuts, but be careful to only use the pulse button or you may wind up with paste. I keep a chopped nut mix in freezer of walnuts, pecans, almonds and pistachios and the machine makes quick work of them.

I use dates frequently in recipes and am able to process them. Don't do any powdering in the food processor as I have the dry blade container for the vita mix and use it to powder.

Purchase replacement / additional parts from www.thegourmetdepot.com. Their prices are the best, except for replacement bowls. I purchased the 5200 three bowl replacement set (which works with the 5150) from chefscatalog.com for $19.99. I added the 6mm slicer from thegourmetdepot as it gives me a good 1/4" slice for the dehydrator. They sometimes have reboxed machines that carry full warranty.


----------

